# Has anyone got a puppy or getting a puppy from Victoria Mowforth



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

We are due to collect our puppy at the end of May, father is Noodle who I believe is a black poodle and for the life of me I cannot remover the mums name. She was brown and white (although technically it might be orange roan). 

Just interested to know how previous pups are getting on and where our pups siblings might be going.


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

For some reason post not showing in new posts!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it wont show if you have read it....new posts are unread...and if you posted it it wont show either. you will see it there now because I have responded.
I have not heard of this breeder perhaps someone else has


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok, thanks for that. Hopefully somebody will respond.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes I have Bess from Victoria who is now 20 weeks, her father is Noodle and mother Georgie. 
She is a chocolate colour and she is still quite small but very active.
There are a few Victoria cockapoo's on here. Mostly black or chocolate I think.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, we have 2 Cockapoos from Victoria, Holly our chocolate girl, her mum was Ellie and dad Noodle, age 3 years. Also Jack our black and white one age 7 months his dad is Fudge and mum Millie, we are so happy with our dogs and also a lady from my work is collecting a little black and white cockerpoo from Victoria at the end of May called Barney so I think you will be having a brother or sister of Barney


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi, replied to your message! There is Toffin and Cat53 who have Jasper's siblings! I am really happy with jasper but his mummy is Holly and dad Fudge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

And of course cockapoo61 who has 2 of Victoria's babies 1 of which is cheeky Jack, jasper's half brother (same dad) x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

cockerpoo61 said:


> Yes, we have 2 Cockapoos from Victoria, Holly our chocolate girl, her mum was Ellie and dad Noodle, age 3 years. Also Jack our black and white one age 7 months his dad is Fudge and mum Millie, we are so happy with our dogs and also a lady from my work is collecting a little black and white cockerpoo from Victoria at the end of May called Barney so I think you will be having a brother or sister of Barney


I have just realised through reading various posts that it was Holly in the picture on Breeders online. Victoria said that our pup has the same parents but she told me that our pups mum is called Elsie whereas yours was Ellie. Maybe a typo!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes maybe she has got mixed up with all the names, I get mixed up with our 4 names !!!!! Sent you a private message to hopefully put your mind at rest. Hopefully we are all going to meet up soon it would be great if you joined us and Victoria did say sometime ago she would try and join us as well. Do you live in Nottinghamshire?


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

No, we live in Northampton, so quite a way which is why we are not permanently camped on Victoria's doorstep. Kids are desperate to see him again, even the big 18 year old who is mightily miffed that we are getting a puppy just a few months before he is due to go off to University.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Kazd said:


> No, we live in Northampton, so quite a way which is why we are not permanently camped on Victoria's doorstep. Kids are desperate to see him again, even the big 18 year old who is mightily miffed that we are getting a puppy just a few months before he is due to go off to University.


Wow what a coincidence I come from Northampton, Kingsthorpe


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My Max is a Victoria Cockerpoo. Dad Noodle, Mum Katie. Max is a lovely, loving dog, with loads of personality. He is black with a white tuxedo. Love him to bits as do all the owners of Victorias dogs. Good luck with your pup.


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks Cat, I believe the mum of ours is called Elsie or maybe Ellie as Victoria said he has the same parents as Holly (Cockerpoo61) so it may have been a typo and Dad is Noodle.

Would love to hear from anyone collecting from the same litter at the end of May.


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

Have just downloaded tapatalk so testing it out. This is the pups with mum who is either Ellie or Elsie.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Well done  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww she looks a sweet girl. Very pretty, jasper's mum was Blue roan but only small. Think jasper gets his size from his mum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beautiful.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She looks so sweet. I can well believe your 18 year old is miffed.....I would be too! Lol


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

He is being placated, we have a houseguest for a sleepover for the next two nights, getting a bit of practice. Will post a picture later.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Mum looks lovely. And seeing all those scrummy puppies is making me feel broody...

Oh dear, must stop fantasising about having a second little girl.

Toffin
x


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

Here is our houseguest making himself comfortable!


----------



## suzisuz (May 13, 2013)

My Cockerpoo Oscar is from Victoria, he's so laid back and handsome. He's 3 years old now (almost) and his father was Noodle too. He's pure black.


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Suzi

Do you remember who the mum was for your pup. Maybe you can answer another question for me. Did you stay with Fish 4 puppies (assuming Victoria was using it then). Victoria has kindly offered to get us a large bag (15kg) but I have read where sometimes pups go off their initial weaning food.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Polly moved onto Barking Heads very quickly - I gave away the bag of Fish4Puppies. We changed her because of her copious runny poos - really very gross! She had a week of poached chicken with brown rice, then gradually added in Barking Heads until she was on mostly BH. 4 small meals a day with very small chopped up chicken for training rreats.

Hope this helps,

Toffin
x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Same here Toffin! Although fish4puppies is a good quality food it didnt suit Jasper at all x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

I think it's decided them, I did see one of the pups do a poo and it was certainly not solid, it was a stereotypical circular one but then they are still being weaned with a mixture of kibble and puppy milk so that might be why. I think I will hang fire with what Victoria gives me and judge once I start to see his movements. I imagine the upset of leaving his litter and moving into a new home will also affect his bowels. 

I found a really good forum where this guy reviews all the foods by their natural content and gives them green, amber and red awards depending on the quality. Fish 4 dogs dropped from green to amber because they changed the recipe to include peas and less fish. He still said it was a good food though. Problem is I can't find it now.


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

I have found the forum and this is a link 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/255727-updated-dry-dog-food-index.html


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I would do as you said give him a week or so to settle then if he's still not right consider changing! Hopefully it will suit him  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blondie1 (Sep 17, 2017)

Sorry i know this is an old thread, but we're just about to get one of victorias puppies and i'd like some feed back if possible, i'm new and it wont let me pm anyone, please.....
jane


----------



## blondie1 (Sep 17, 2017)

hi guys, looks like we are quite a community, anyone still on here posting regularly ?? would like to keep in touch


----------

